# Rocketeer: TJ Ford/Nene for Francis?



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> this is really more of a question than what i would really do if i was gm. if denver trades down form #3 to #6 and tj ford is available at #6, would you offer francis for ford and nene? this is something i've thought about a little bit since i saw robyg projecting a denver and la trade of picks and denver getting ford(just because he said it doesn't mean it will happen but who knows). would houston or denver accept that deal?
> 
> i would like that for houston. they get ford who can get the ball into the post anywhere and can really control the tempo of the game. ming gets more and better touches. nene comes in as the starting pf to be a defensive and rebounding force. this makes the rockets very deep upfront. and mobley can make up for any scoring that may have been lost with francis because mobley can score when asked to.
> ...


Wow nice question. Thought it needed a new thread. 

Nen Hilario is exactly the type of guy Rockets need at PF, a strong dirty worker who want be more than a 15 ppg guy at the most. Good complement to Yao. With TJ Ford, the Rockets would finally get a legitimate playmaker. But the price is just too high to play. TJ Ford, mainly becaues of his size, will never be a huge impact player in the NBA. And this guy hasn't even proven himself yet. 

All of this for Francis, a guy who will give you 22 6 6 as well as leadership? Not only that but he gets along great with the core of players Rockets have. I'd still say stick with Francis, and try to let Griffin develop. But we'll just see how Ford spans out.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i really think ford can be a good player in the nba. even moreso if he would be playing with a guy like yao. i like the deal for houston, but i like houston without the deal too. the trade would just give us a good pf next to yao instead of hoping we can develop a good one.

really if the rockets keep the same lineup they have now, i think griffin is the key. if he develops, the rockets will have a championship caliber team. if not, we will still be very good but need a pf upgrade before they can realistically challenge for a title.


----------



## DanCaspi (Apr 18, 2003)

i wouldn't perform such a trade. I really doubt T.j's ability to be a leading PG. About Hilario, i'm not yet impressed with his ability. houston need someone like Rahim or so. Perhaps Rahim is not possible due to budjet limitaions but this is the type of player we need.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I love the Hilario part, but I don't think Ford will be very good. I would say no, cause Francis is so good and both those 2 are unproven. (tho Nene looks like he's gonna be an all star for years to come)


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

No question Houston does this, does Denver NO! They have enough money to sign Arenas through free agency and that trade gives them less cap space


----------



## htownboy (Jun 4, 2003)

what please no dont do this! i thought we just finished rebuilding, and now to kinda start again with ford and hilrio :upset: :upset: :upset: 

how do you rate a person?


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

good point. I love this trade.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Guys, you have to remember this is both a Texas fan and a Rockets fan, of COURSE he wants TJ Ford on the Rockets. But IMO you're trading away a known superstar for guys that *might* be good. No thanks.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

Nope, but I think the Rockets should try to make a deal for Kwame Brown this off season while his value is down before it goes back up when he break out next year. I don't now who they would want in return for him but I would give them anyone other than Yao, Francis and Griffin.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Guys, you have to remember this is both a Texas fan and a Rockets fan, of COURSE he wants TJ Ford on the Rockets. But IMO you're trading away a known superstar for guys that *might* be good. No thanks.


you're right. to even consider this trade, you would have to be confident that ford will be very good in the nba. i am, and i'm still not sure about this trade. it was just a thought i had, and it isn't going to happen. that's why i originallly had it in the "what would you do if you were gm" thread.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Guys, you have to remember this is both a Texas fan and a Rockets fan, of COURSE he wants TJ Ford on the Rockets. But IMO you're trading away a known superstar for guys that *might* be good. No thanks.





> Nen Hilario is exactly the type of guy Rockets need at PF, a strong dirty worker who want be more than a 15 ppg guy at the most. Good complement to Yao. With TJ Ford, the Rockets would finally get a legitimate playmaker. But the price is just too high to play. TJ Ford, mainly becaues of his size, will never be a huge impact player in the NBA. And this guy hasn't even proven himself yet.


I thought I stated that above, or were you referring to someone else.


----------

